

Nokia N9 Unlocked Goes on Sale in the US; Starts at $690 - mentol
http://www.devicemag.com/2011/11/05/nokia-n9-unlocked-goes-on-sale-in-the-us-starts-at-at-690/
Listen,America! The utterly gorgeous phone you have been waiting to lay your hands has now arrived in your midst, though in an unlocked form.
======
skadamat
wow, $690, does Nokia really expect people to shell out that much?

